# red cell.. how much to give.



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

I bought some red cell yesterday to give my mytonic goat who is anemic. My vet usually uses Hemax but said I could use the red cell but she wasn't as familiar with it and wasn't sure of the dosage. She said also give it to her every other day due to the copper in red cell. Does anyone know the dosage for my 45 lb doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

6cc per 100 lbs once a day for 5 days than once a week until eyelids are pink again.


----------



## snevets5 (Oct 31, 2014)

My vet said every other day because of the copper in it. But she said she is not familiar with giving it to goats. Should I give it to her everyday?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats need copper. For goats it should be given daily. Do it daily for 5 days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, to start out, it is for 5 to 7 days daily 1x. The you can give it once a week, until you see the start of improvement in coloring, then stop and monitor it.
6cc per 100lbs


----------

